# Snarly back end



## SableHart (Dec 4, 2014)

Any good tips for grooming the tail area? We brush Sable pretty much every day and her tail area is always so snarly. She hates it when I try to brush her tail area and tries to sit down. We currently use a basic brush and a ferminator.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't think I would use a furminator. It is basically a razor which cuts the hair. I use a rake and brush. That seems to work well.


----------



## SableHart (Dec 4, 2014)

Okay, thank you for the advice!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Get some "cowboy magic" mane and tail detangler. Work it into the snarls a bit, wait a few seconds, and they comb right out.


----------

